# new fans



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi,

i am looking for some new fans for my next computer upgrade. my current ones are EXTREMLY loud and dont push much air. also their color throws off alot. i am looking for 4 green LED 80mm fans and 1 120mm green led fan. i have found some, but there might not be good enough. i got money, so dont worry about that. the 80mm i would like to be 4 pin, and the 120 whould sldo be nice to have because i have a fan controller and i can hook them all together =)

i have already looked as i said before,just making sure i got good ones :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd get Antec. I use many and they are QUIET. Compared to the other fans I've used they are virtually silent.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ok thanks. i hope they have them at newegg =/. anyone else? i just like getting as many opinions as possible =)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Newegg carries them, I bought mine at CircuitCity for much more...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I too like the Antec ones, very quiet and push a lot of air. The ones I really like that I purchased are the 120mm fans that are three speed that comes with a little switch so you can change the speed. I run mine not off the motherboard or case feature (don't like the fans speeding up and shutting down thing), but run them full time and LOW speed, efficient and quiet.

Anyhow, that is my preference.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ forcifer
For another opinion, Panaflo fans are also well known for their quiet operation for their comparable speed and airflow. I have also used Arctic Cooling fans for their 'bling' when needed as they come in many LED colors and some have thermal controls for mount-'em-and-forget-'em applications


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ok thanks. ill show you the ones i am looking at

4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811999452

and one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811999139

tell me what you think of them =)


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ forcifer
I am sure they will be fine. With your fan controller you may be able to keep them fairly quiet when not in 'high gear'.

why is it pronounced 'fork-e-fer?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thx =). i will prolly turn them down a bit, but not too much. oc makes your whole sys hot and ima sli =X. 


forcifer is latin for scoundrel and the f word =X. please dont warn me for my name. it is just easy for me to remember lol


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hey guys 


try here http://www.pctoys-reseller.com/

they have a cheap deal on fans and stuff but im not sure if u will find what u are looking for

newegg is always good tho!


----------

